# Time for a career change: Any advice?



## Mullsey (5 January 2011)

Hi all, 

First time to this forum and what agreat place lots of information.  I am reaching out to all of the full time futures traders out there.

I live on the Sunshine Coast in QLD and would love to catch up with any traders in the area.  However that is not the real reason for my post.

I'm trying to get some views on what to look to trade whether it be local contracts or overseas markets.  I would also like to get an idea on what software, charting and news packages traders are using.

Thanks in advance Jason


----------

